# cannot get root to work with Ubuntu 11.10 with gingerbread 2.3.3



## supermariolinux (Oct 20, 2011)

I cannot get my Motorola Droid 2 R2D2 rooted which was previously rooted then unrooted to update to gingerbread, I tried this guide here -> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...ndows-Linux-OSX)&p=76046&viewfull=1#post76046
and at the end i got this


> Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_ALREADY_EXISTS]
> link failed File exists


so i used this to try to fix it http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1249861&page=2

but when i try to run the script again it tells me my phone is already rooted, however apps like setcpu still complain that the phones not rooted,
can anyone help me, its extremely frustrating how something so simple wont work, i have tried so much to do this and cannot get it working, already spent over and hour at this  i want free wifi tethering so bad too 

i also tried doing the manual root from the wiki here and it didnt work either, got stuck at the


> ./data/local/temp/psneuter


 with an error


> Failed to set prot mask (Inappropriate ioctl for device)


anyone able to help me?


----------



## MVPanthersFan11 (Sep 21, 2011)

It could just be an issue with 11.10 its only confirmed to work up to 11.04. You could try loading a live usb of 11.04 and see if it works


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

psneuter wont work on any gb rom, the exploit it used was patched. Re-run the root script, when it errors out on installing Superuser.apk/linking busybox (which is what these 2 errors are "Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_ALREADY_EXISTS]; link failed File exists") type this:


```
<br />
adb shell<br />
mount -o remount,rw /dev/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
cd /system<br />
rm app/Superuser.apk<br />
rm bin/su<br />
```
 then reboot and re-run the root script.


----------



## supermariolinux (Oct 20, 2011)

ugh now when i run

```
mount -o remount,rw /dev/mmcblk1p21 /system
```
im getting Operation not permitted error, i also tried su, and tried adb remount and they 
all ended up with permission errors


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

even after running the root script and going into adb shell with a #?


----------



## supermariolinux (Oct 20, 2011)

yea i even just tried running sudo adb and im still getting errors 

also typing su does not work, i get a permission denied so i don't get a #

------ EDIT----------

umm somehow after retrying enough times i got the commands to work, looks like I needed to connect the phone in charge only mode instead of pc mode, but THANKS SO MUCH!, i really appreciate it


----------

